# Plastic Worms



## klatto310

Which worms do you like to rig with? Thinking about ordering some but don't know exactly what to get. I've heard that the gary yamamoto senkos are good, what are some of your oppinions?


----------



## swat'em

IMO those are overpriced...considering there aren't too many in the pack. I litterally have tons of different types and there is a time and place for each one. (none are yamamotos though) Consider the length, if they are to long they will be tough to set hooks since its more room for error on a strike, too short and you will get no action on a 3/0 hook. I like 4.5 to 6 on a 3/0. Thats the benefit of a texas rig, all you gotta do is swap plastics if ones not producing.

PS. The most important thing is to FIND FISH!! If you are on them and they're hungry you can get them to hit almost anything. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## jonesy12

swat'em said:


> IMO those are overpriced...considering there aren't too many in the pack.


Totally agree. WAY over priced!!!! You can't really go wrong with an assortment of all different brands as they all have something different to offer. My best advice is to not limit yourself to one brand, it will limit your success


----------



## njsimonson

Senkos, while expensive, are the ultimate plastic worm.

That being said, there are a number of substitutes, particularly from basement bait makers on eBay, that will provide you with nearly the same action, for about 1/3 the price.

Also try www.madtoms.com, Charlie Case has a lot of great soft plastics. My A-#1 confidence plastic is a 5" Case Sink'n Salty Shad on a 4/0, that and he usually sends out a "grab bag" with a variety of other baits for you to try...on the house!

Keep the questions coming klatto, there are a lot of veteran bass anglers on this board who are willing to help!


----------



## klatto310

I went to check out the case plastics and they are like 4 dollars for a ten pack which is only a buck or two more then the senkos, are they worth getting?


----------



## swat'em

You dont need to spend money for name brands!! If you're just getting into bass, go for variety not that expensive junk. Senkos are not the best thing on the market!!! Berkley Power worms are!!! Get the red shad power worms....i grew up in georgia and have seen these produce large fish from georgia to mn and everywhere in between!!

PS.- You cant get the best worms out there at cabelas or gander. PM me and ill tell you where to get the best. As i dont want the name on any forum. You just have to promise not to share it online. :wink: :wink:


----------



## jamesavp

I am a senko fan and have a whole box dedicated. One thing you want to make sure of is if you are using another brand that when texas rigged weedless watch the fall of the bait. There should be a little wiggle to the senko when sinking. If the non brand doesn't wiggle on the way down trash it because the wiggle is everything. I beleive that the Strike king zero and berkley sinking minnow are the other brands senko like baits and both of those have a wiggle to them. Make sure you test them before you use them. I have caught many big bass on senkos in florida, california, alabama and especially in ND because ND bass don't see the senko much.


----------



## holmsvc

klatto310 said:


> I went to check out the case plastics and they are like 4 dollars for a ten pack which is only a buck or two more then the senkos, are they worth getting?


They are worth it! I caught this 5 pounder last Saturday on a pink salty sinking shad.


----------



## diver_sniper

Senkos are king. Also can't go wrong with long black stinky Power Worm.


----------



## Bagman

Just back from a trip yesterday where we boated at least 40...primarily on senko style worms. I have had many varieties of these in my box for years but never had any real success with them until yesterday. Ive always wanted to be a better worm fisherman but never had that good day to make me confident with them. Having confidence in a lure/method is a real key to being successful. I now feel like Im over that 'hump'.

The one variety that seemed to be far superior to the others was the 7" Yum Dinger rigged wacky style with a #1 Gamakatsu Octopus circle hook. They simply went wild for this big cigar when pitched in the pads. We also caught many with the 6" slug-go...although they were not nearly as eager to take them. This is a great method to use when conditions are right. Im totally sold. Off to buy some more Yum Dingers!


----------



## ileddog

I get my plastics on E-Bay. As far as Im concerned plastic is plastic. It comes down to color and presentation. Paying $5 for a pack of 7 worms is BS. I go on E-Bay and pay $20 bucks for a lot of 50-100 worms with an assortment of good colors. Ive had no problem catching big bass with the worms that some guy poured in his garage and put in a zip lock 
I will also put those worm up against any NAME BRAND stuff.


----------

